# Asus M2N-E SLI, PC wont start



## AronD (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi  

Thank you for stopping by and reading my post. 

I think my problem has to do with my Motherboard cause my frigging pc wont start on me. No info is given to the computer screen whatsoever and all that happens is that the pc gives out a small sound sequence.

I read about this in the "BIOS Beep Codes/Error Codes" sticky and I don't really understand what I should do.

The Asus M2N-E SLI motherboard has the Award Bios and the Beep Code gives this information: 

* 1-2 .......Search for option ROMs

What does this mean and what can I do about it?

Hope you have a good day out there 
/AronD


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi AronD, if you would first list the specs of your computer, including the power supply and the voltages from the sticker on the side.

If you haven't removed and reseated the memory and video card, please do that first. Then check to make sure all the power wires are firmly connected. After you do this, attempt to boot the computer. 
If this fails, unplug the computer from the wall and press the start button to discharge the system, then remove the battery from the motherboard for about 10 minutes to clear the cmos. Replace the battery and enter the bios to reset the clock and restore to optimal default settings. Remember this Asus motherboard defaults to 1.8v to the memory and the memory recommended for this board requires 2.1v to run at 800MHz, so you'll want to go in and manually set the memory voltages. Mike


----------



## AronD (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks alot, now it can be started up. I´ll check if there´s anything more to be done tomorrow. 
Take care / AronD


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that it is up and running. If you need any other help, you know where we are at. Mike


----------



## aaaaaaaaaa (Sep 2, 2008)

2pistolpacker said:


> I'm glad to hear that it is up and running. If you need any other help, you know where we are at. Mike


i have the same problem...

I have removed and reseated the memory and video card
i have replaced video card to with another one
check all power wires
then removed the battery from the motherboard for about 10 minutes
...

after press button same system beep 1+2...

what's wrong?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF...
Would be nice to start your own thread...
Provide us with system specifications...
Tell exactly what is your problem and what have you done since you encounter problem...


----------

